# Circuitos de amplificadores para bajo



## yoelmauri (Abr 4, 2011)

Bueno, antes que nada les comento, estoy en el proyecto final de mi carrera (ing industrial) y decidimos con mi compañero realizar el proyecto sobre la fabricacion de amplificadores a transistores para bajo y guitarra.
En el proyecto vamos a "fabricar" amplis de 15 a 100w aproximadamente.
La idea es realizar algo serio, y porque no, que se pueda hacer..

Antes que nada pregunto.. amplificador para guitarra puedo agarrar cualquier ampli que me va a servir no?? despues tendria que ver el tema del pre.. igual eso es otra cosa..

Suponiendo que si en la pregunta anterior.. necesito circuitos de amplificadores para bajo, de 15 a 100wats de potencia, en lo posible sencillos..

Todo aporte o sugerencia me sirve

Saludoss


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 4, 2011)

una buena sugerencia y espero no me lo tomes a mal es buscar en el foro las opciones disponibles, cualquier ampli te serviria a menos que busques algo en especifico


----------



## jorge morales (Abr 4, 2011)

aqui dejo a tu consideracion estos esquemas, saludos


----------



## yoelmauri (Abr 5, 2011)

Hola, por lo que tengo entendido, para guitarra si.. voy a buscar cualquier ampli del foro, pero para bajo no son los mismos..

Jorge, gracias por los circuitos, pero me gustaria encontrar circuitos mas simples o mas faciles de conseguir los componentes, por lo que vi, todos tienen componentes no tan faciles de conseguir.
Saludoss


----------



## jorge morales (Abr 5, 2011)

aqui dejo a tu consideracion un mini amplificador para bajo con el tda2003


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 5, 2011)

jorje, gracias por el esquemita, a mi me quedo justo


----------



## jorge morales (Abr 6, 2011)

entendido y anotado mi fino y culto amigo Helminto G.


----------



## yoelmauri (Abr 6, 2011)

Gracias Jorge, aunque es muy chico para lo que necesito. Igualmente gracias


----------



## pandacba (Abr 9, 2011)

Como no somos adivinos, y evitar que se postee inultilmente no seria mejor que dijeras que potencia buscas?
Es mas o menos lo mismo cuando  vas a comprar uno, el vendedor tiene de todo pero vos sabes lo que queres cual es tu piso y cual tu techo, por ejemplo uno muy bueno es un Marshall JCM800, o alguno de la serie valvestate que llega si la memoria no me falla hasta los 200W

Te puedo poner un excelente ampli para bajos, solo para entendidos con 12KT88 muy Cool, pero te sirve?

Dale 1/8 de pila man y deci entre que y que debe estar lo que buscas....


----------



## yoelmauri (Abr 9, 2011)

Hola Panda.. dale espero los circuitos.. puse en el post que hice, en el primero de que potencias quiero.. leelo mejor.. vamos a fabricar alrededor de 4 o 5 modelos dentro de ese rango.. osea uno de 15, otro puede ser de 30, hasta 100..

Que es 12kt88?

Espero la info!! y si le pongo las re pilas  jaja


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 9, 2011)

yoelmauri dijo:


> .......Que es 12kt88?........



Una válvula de potencia *KT88*


----------



## yoelmauri (Abr 9, 2011)

non, el proyecto es sobre amplificadores a transistores.. Gracias


----------



## pandacba (Abr 9, 2011)

Si tu mimso lees todo de nuevo veras que falta información de tu parte, acabas de decir tubos no, pero eso no estaba en tus especificaciones. eso delata el muy pobre conocimiento sobre lo que quieren hacer.

En segundo lugar el compañero y colega Jorge morales te paso una buena colección de amplificadores que cubren tus necesidades según el primer post y los rechasaste y dices que no se consiguen componetes y quieres algo sencillo, te pone algo sencillo y dices que es muy chico?


Si lo que has puesto es serio en querera hacer algo serio, nada mejor que los amplificadores que te presentaron....

Antes que nada deberias empaparte un poquito más del tema porque te veo demasiado nulo.....

Por ejemplo tienen idea en que tipo de gabinete van estos equipos?, que es un combo? que es un cabezal? que tipos de parlantes se prefiere para estso equipos?

Tienen idea de lo que muchos darian por tener un Marshall, un Fender, al menos un gibson...... y si no te da el cuero al menos uno una replica de calidad.....

Tubos digite no.... porque el proyecto es con transistores, eso se entiende pero los equipos con tubos son los preferidoso por los guitarristas y los conjuntos si llevan el al salida 2 6L6 genial!!!

Pero bueno dejemos los tubos descartados por ti y que tal algo como el valvestate? bueno no se si lo conocen.....

el Marshall JCM800 es con tubos muy buscados asi qee tambien va descartado....

Porque no listas que componentes son dificiles de conseguir de los amplis proepuestos porque si no es imposible ayudarte....

Te veo muy pocas ganas de hacear algo serio, porque si yo en Córdoba puedo hacer cualquiera de esos amplificadores vos que estas en BS As porque no?
Porque si te vas a limitar al negocio de tu localidad y lo que tiene, no te quieda otra que hacer lo que te subio Jorge Morales, con el TDA2003 ya que es lo unico que esta a tu verdadero alcance....

Una ampli serio tiene buenos componentes, pero vos decis que no se consiguen¿? no dejas margen para nada y nadie te va a subir un diagrama para que repitas, no porque no se consiguen......


Si tuvieras ganas de algo serio nos mencionarias que cosas no conseguis que solucón se le podria dar, entonces es más facil que pidas un listado de partes para audio de tu localidad y ver que podes hacer.... ya que si no podes hacer el de 15W que te subieron estas en el horno adobado y con papas........

Para vos solo TDA2002/3 o o un ampli con trnsistores de 2W porque imposible que puedas hacer algo por tu propia limitación para conseguir lo que hace falta, 

Por eso te puse ponete 1/8 de pila, busca vos entonces ya que vos sos el que sabes qeue podes y quen o podes, compra libros, revistas no te queda otra nadie va hacer el trabajo por ti..... y no veo al menos yo intensiones de hacer algo serio cuando veo foristas de distintos puntos del pais que hacen cada trabajo, se esfuerzan para conseguir las partes preguntan donde, preguntas o investigan si este transistore no va que otro poner, bajan hojad de datso y cotejan, buscan los datos principales y en base a eso buscan y hacen porque tienen ganas en serio de hacer algo y muchos son solo aficionados, cuanto más alguien que supuestamente ha estudiado......


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 10, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Si tu mimso lees todo de nuevo veras que falta información de tu parte, acabas de decir tubos no, pero eso no estaba en tus especificaciones. eso delata el muy pobre conocimiento sobre lo que quieren hacer.
> 
> En segundo lugar el compañero y colega Jorge morales te paso una buena colección de amplificadores que cubren tus necesidades según el primer post y los rechasaste y dices que no se consiguen componetes y quieres algo sencillo, te pone algo sencillo y dices que es muy chico?
> 
> ...



Lo dejaste sin habla Panda, ademas que tiene que ver un amplificador a transistores con la Ingenieria Industrial, no es más acorde con Ingenieria Electronica?


----------



## pandacba (Abr 10, 2011)

Aparte como bien dices, no tiene demasiado sentido salvo en el echo como quiere hacer varios, desde el unto de vita como objeto de fabricación indistrial..... como puede ser un mueble, un TV, una perforadora, etc, por el único lado que le veo,


----------



## yoelmauri (Abr 10, 2011)

Hola, Panda, gracias por escribir tanto, que bueno que haya gente que se interese en los temas! 
Mis conocimientos en electronicas son pobres, como mencionaste por ahi arriba, por eso pido y pedi circuitos en lo posible sencillos, que no por eso tienen que ser de mala calidad.
He hecho varios amplificadores de audio, por hobbie, pero nunca ninguno para bajo..
Por las dudas, para el amigo de Colombia, el proyecto es sobre la produccion de algo, no es ni diseñar un amplificador ni nada, se van a evaluar mas puntos como la comercializacion, localizacion, eleccion de maquinarias, personal, etc, mas a lo referido a mi carrera..
Transistores por ej, como el que se complica conseguir es el MPSA53
Lo del tipo de parlante lo iba a preguntar mas adelante, tengo una leve idea, pero me quiero sacar bastantes dudas..
Lo que busco mas que nada es circuitos que haya hecho alguien, que los haya probado, como suben en muchas publicaciones mas, porque no con un pcb, etc
Abri este post, porque necesito ayuda, no para que juzguen si tiene sentido o no mi proyecto, si se mucho o poco de electronica (cosa que no me molesta para nada saber menos que uds), primero siempre investigo en el foro, despues si no lo encuentro pregunto..
Al que me quiera seguir ayudando le agradezco, toda info como antes dije me viene bien
Por las dudas vuelvo a aclarar el primer post, circuitos sencillos, (si los han hecho alguna vez mejor) entre 15 y 100W.
Saludosss


----------



## pandacba (Abr 10, 2011)

Vamos por parte el MPSA53 no existe, debe ser MPSA06/52/56 etc todos esos tienen reemplazos de fácil obtención en cualquier lado, y ese circuito es por demás sencillo, es un muy buen diseño y es muy simple no le veo el porque no hacerlo ese en particular da unos 50W sobre 8ohms, y esta completo con pre incluido

El segundo es un fender si ese puede estar un tanto complejo ya que tiene un pre muy bueno ecualización etc pero el amplificador se pued hacer perfectamente ya que es muy bueno y es un Fender(uno de los más buscados luego de Marshall) este tiene uno poco más de 100W pero nada impide dejarlo en 100 utilzando la fuente +-50 en lugar de +-57, es un amplificador muy robusto y para esta clase de amplificador tampoco es complicado y tiene todos los datos

En realidad es de 200W sobre 4 ohms pero sobre 8ohms y a la tensión de fuente espesificada da 100W

El tercero da sobradamente 15-20W en 8ohm y también es un amplficador completo pre y amplificador y es un diseño muy simple y recontraprobado es todo con CI aqui en el foro se han cansado de hecer amplis con los TDA203/40/50 es una garantia...


----------



## yoelmauri (Abr 11, 2011)

Desde ya mil gracias!
Con respecto a conseguir los transistores, pregunté en una casa de aca de junin y otra en capital, pero voy a ver con los reemplazos..
Tengo varias dudas con los voltajes, partes de circuitos, etc. pero para ser mas ordenado, voy a organizarme y a preguntar primero todas las dudas de un circuito y despues de otro..
Saludosss


----------



## yoelmauri (Abr 19, 2011)

Bueno, empece por analizar el circuito del ampli nobels 30. Averigue en 6 casas de electronica y solo una tenia los transistores, en fin, lo logre conseguir.. Voy a seguir asi con los otros amplis.
Me faltaria en lo posible uno de 60watts
Ahora una consulta.. que tipo de parlantes se usan para los amplis para bajos?? de que marcas?? les agradeceria algo de informacion asi voy investigando..
Desarme varios amplis pero no vi en ninguno la marca del parlante
Saludoss


----------



## jorge morales (Abr 19, 2011)

Parlantes para amplificador de guitarra?


----------



## yoelmauri (Abr 19, 2011)

Juaz!!!! recien termino de leer todo el post, sos un idolo Jorge, siempre dandome las respuestas a todo!
Vi todas las marcas de parlantes, aunque mas para guitarra que para bajos.. me gusto la relacion calidad/precio (por lo que lei) de los eminence.
Ahora mi pregunta es.. los amplis que vamos a producir van a estar a la altura de un amplificador nacional, tipo nativo, wenstone.. estos equipos no tienen esos parlantes tan caros?? me parece que no.. que parlantes usan? la idea es poder llegar a competir con ellos, en precio por lo menos. Saludoss


----------

